# Best reptile 'experience'



## whiskyforme (Feb 21, 2021)

Morning, 
Together my son and I are building an interest in reptiles. We currently own a geko and a corn snake.
My son is particularly passionate - I would like to give him an 'experience' day handling reptiles, behind the scenes care, etc. similar to what zoo's offer. 
Can anyone suggest the best place to go? We are in the south east (North east London/essex border) and willing to travel.


----------



## Bioactive101 (May 25, 2021)

whiskyforme said:


> Morning,
> Together my son and I are building an interest in reptiles. We currently own a geko and a corn snake.
> My son is particularly passionate - I would like to give him an 'experience' day handling reptiles, behind the scenes care, etc. similar to what zoo's offer.
> Can anyone suggest the best place to go? We are in the south east (North east London/essex border) and willing to travel.


hi i would recommend snakes alive as they can come to your house . they have some really spectacular animals to hold such as bosc monitor . boa constrictor and some other smaller stuff.


----------



## whiskyforme (Feb 21, 2021)

thank you, really helpful


----------



## Bioactive101 (May 25, 2021)

whiskyforme said:


> thank you, really helpful


Yeah I have seen them twice before and I had the best time they bought three snakes 2 lizards 1 tortoise and a tarantula and scorpion. Species on website they are really good at what they do and when I had them round they stayed for two hours instead of the hour and a half .


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rather than paying a small fortune to someone to bring a bearded dragon etc to your house, why not contact London Zoo?
They have always been happy to take people on a behind the scenes tour of the reptile House.
In fact of you contacted any zoo they will do the same. A requirement of holding a Zoo Licence is education so they will always be happy to do this.
You could also try Ameyzoo in Hertfordshire. It's a small shop and the owner can come across as a bit difficult, however he has always been very keen to help new keepers, if you are showing an interest and want to learn, he will always be happy to talk and show animals etc.


----------



## Bioactive101 (May 25, 2021)

ian14 said:


> Rather than paying a small fortune to someone to bring a bearded dragon etc to your house, why not contact London Zoo?
> They have always been happy to take people on a behind the scenes tour of the reptile House.
> In fact of you contacted any zoo they will do the same. A requirement of holding a Zoo Licence is education so they will always be happy to do this.
> You could also try Ameyzoo in Hertfordshire. It's a small shop and the owner can come across as a bit difficult, however he has always been very keen to help new keepers, if you are showing an interest and want to learn, he will always be happy to talk and show animals etc.


The experience for me was.only 150 and I think most people can afford that .but lthe London zoo tour costs more .


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bioactive101 said:


> The experience for me was.only 150 and I think most people can afford that .but lthe London zoo tour costs more .


It's £5 per person for a behind the scenes tour!


----------

